# What do you know about intercoolers:



## FTMFW (Jan 1, 2008)

Hey folks, I'm a newbie to the 1.8t scene but I learn quick. One thing that has been drilled in my head time and time again is to replace that heat sponge of a side mount that the factory decided to install as a metaphorical poke in the eye. I've been looking hard for the last few weeks at company after company who claims their intercooler is "the most effecient" and has the highest temperature reductions without heat soak. That's cool and all but I want to hear from people who have experience with these products on how well they work. I would greatly appreciate people's input! My only criteria is that there is no major cutting of the car and that price is not a problem. Thanks!


----------



## stntman (Sep 19, 2002)

*Re: What do you know about intercoolers: (04GLImatt-sahn)*

there are aftermarket side moutns that have great flow and much bettr cooling capabilities. you can do air-water coolers


----------



## respect_my_fast (Nov 18, 2007)

*Re: What do you know about intercoolers: (stntman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *stntman* »_there are aftermarket side moutns that have great flow and much bettr cooling capabilities. you can do air-water coolers

any specifics on those smic's which are good. like who makes a nice one? im interested in upgrading my stock one or maybe goin to a duel setup


----------



## krautcar (Aug 12, 2007)

*Re: What do you know about intercoolers: (respect_my_fast)*

Er, I believe Kraut-Burner has a good SMIC, theres another one that alot of people like but I cannot think of the name!


----------



## FTMFW (Jan 1, 2008)

*Re: What do you know about intercoolers: (krautcar)*

You have anything about FMIC's though?


----------



## FNVR6T aka 2k1 vr6 (Nov 16, 2006)

*Re: What do you know about intercoolers: (04GLImatt-sahn)*

i use a bar and plate style FMIC http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## supermega1 (Oct 27, 2006)

*Re: What do you know about intercoolers: (FNVR6T aka 2k1 vr6)*

I have the Greddy Race core front mount. these a bit of cutting that needs to be done on the bumper and you have to remove the front bumper rebar (which can be replace with an aftermarket one).
Love it I can run hard even during the heat of the summer here in Vegas and haven't had any problems with heat soak.








































Same intercooler on a jetta








































_Modified by supermega1 at 12:24 PM 1-26-2008_


_Modified by supermega1 at 4:40 PM 1-27-2008_


----------



## FTMFW (Jan 1, 2008)

*Re: What do you know about intercoolers: (04GLImatt-sahn)*

http://www.evoms.com/marketpla...BD%7D
What does anyone know about the EVOMS intercooler?


----------



## stealthmk1 (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: What do you know about intercoolers: (04GLImatt-sahn)*

Tyrolsport makes a very nice SMIC for Mk4s.


----------



## KubotaPowered (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: What do you know about intercoolers: (04GLImatt-sahn)*


_Quote, originally posted by *04GLImatt-sahn* »_http://www.evoms.com/marketpla...BD%7D
What does anyone know about the EVOMS intercooler?

From all the intercoolers I've seen/used, I love the Eurojet street system. I can rub 25lbs pass after pass and get out and put my hand on the pipe just prior to the intake manifold and its very close to outside air temp


----------



## FTMFW (Jan 1, 2008)

*Re: What do you know about intercoolers: (KubotaPowered)*

Hey, thanks for the tip man. I've been checking them out (never heard of them before this) and I'm liking what I see. I appreciate it!


----------



## KubotaPowered (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: What do you know about intercoolers: (04GLImatt-sahn)*


_Quote, originally posted by *04GLImatt-sahn* »_Hey, thanks for the tip man. I've been checking them out (never heard of them before this) and I'm liking what I see. I appreciate it!

Its good stuff you won't be disappointed, its an easy install and no hacking of your bumper


----------



## DarkSideGTI (Aug 11, 2001)

*Re: What do you know about intercoolers: (KubotaPowered)*

Go with the Eurojet Street kit. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## xanthus (Feb 23, 2005)

http://boostfactory.net/produc...id=77


----------



## FTMFW (Jan 1, 2008)

*Re: What do you know about intercoolers: (xanthus)*

I'm guessing you're using this one? How well does it work for you? Right now I'm running stock turbo, but will later move to a BT platform.


----------



## DarkSideGTI (Aug 11, 2001)

*Re: What do you know about intercoolers: (04GLImatt-sahn)*


_Quote, originally posted by *04GLImatt-sahn* »_I'm guessing you're using this one? How well does it work for you? Right now I'm running stock turbo, but will later move to a BT platform.

There aren't too many IC kits out there that are good for both stock turbo and BT. The closest one is the Eurojet Race kit. I used it on my stock turbo for a little while and now use it on my 30R setup.


----------



## TeaEightySix (Oct 13, 2004)

*Re: What do you know about intercoolers: (04GLImatt-sahn)*

since you plan to go bt in the future also consider the placement of the charge pipes. i'm in the same situation with the eurojet race core and stock turbo but now that i'm in the bt process it looks like i can only use an atp mani with little to no modification of the charge pipe. just a little advice to help you in the future.


----------



## FTMFW (Jan 1, 2008)

*Re: What do you know about intercoolers: (MAGAT18T)*

Thanks bro! I appreciate the help! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DarkSideGTI (Aug 11, 2001)

*Re: What do you know about intercoolers: (MAGAT18T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MAGAT18T* »_since you plan to go bt in the future also consider the placement of the charge pipes. i'm in the same situation with the eurojet race core and stock turbo but now that i'm in the bt process it looks like i can only use an atp mani with little to no modification of the charge pipe. just a little advice to help you in the future.









I just had to change the first pipe. no biggy.


----------



## FTMFW (Jan 1, 2008)

*Re: What do you know about intercoolers: (DarkSideGTI)*

So now I found this $450 kit from Euro Customs. Has anyone ever had dealings with it?


----------



## elements757 (Sep 24, 2005)

not a 1.8t but DSMIC ftw
Also if your set on a inexpensive FMIC check out j-tec ebay FMIC review
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3172487


----------



## eurobred (Jun 10, 2005)

*Re: (elements757)*


_Quote, originally posted by *elements757* »_








not a 1.8t but DSMIC ftw
Also if your set on a inexpensive FMIC check out j-tec ebay FMIC review
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3172487

yeaaa thats a VR6
those dual side mounts look badass!


----------



## FTMFW (Jan 1, 2008)

*Re: (eurobred)*

definitely a sick look for that car! Many http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif !!! I'm still after a FMIC though...


----------



## ianburnett (Jun 9, 2009)

*Re: What do you know about intercoolers: (supermega1)*

Hey, I want to buy my husband an intercooler and I don't know anything about it?? Can you help me out. He has an 02 golf gti. Which I think is what you have too right??
Thanks..
Mary


----------



## KubotaPowered (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: What do you know about intercoolers: (ianburnett)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ianburnett* »_Hey, I want to buy my husband an intercooler and I don't know anything about it?? Can you help me out. He has an 02 golf gti. Which I think is what you have too right??
Thanks..
Mary

right here
http://www.eurojetracing.com/P...FMICS


----------



## ianburnett (Jun 9, 2009)

*Re: What do you know about intercoolers: (KubotaPowered)*

Hmmmm i just saw someone that posted they bought a ebay godspeed kit and install them selves and had no trouble. is it really worth paying 7-8 hundred is there that much of a difference? 
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3172487
there is the website 


_Modified by ianburnett at 4:02 PM 6/9/2009_


----------



## KubotaPowered (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: What do you know about intercoolers: (ianburnett)*

Yes they are worth the price. They fit better and work better


----------



## Tom Long (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: What do you know about intercoolers: (ianburnett)*

If you want performance cooling, go with the precision intercooler cores..................


----------



## silverstoned83 (Feb 16, 2009)

*Re: What do you know about intercoolers: (04GLImatt-sahn)*

... and if you want the most efficient Precision cores available, go with their AWIC cores... Water's specific heat capacity is far greater than air... not to mention the added benefit you get from the drastically shorter charge piping. I guarantee that there is no better intercooler, when it comes to efficiency, than a air-to-water intercooler.
check out http://www.frozenboost.com http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## KubotaPowered (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: What do you know about intercoolers: (silverstoned83)*

unless you are on a race track and running ice water you will not get a cooler charge with an air to water system vs air to air

"How can an air-to-air intercooler be more efficient than a water based intercooler?
There is an overwhelming quantity of ambient air available to cool an air-to-air core relative to the charge air thru the inside of the intercooler (The iced down water intercooler is the only exception to this argument.). At just 60 mph, with a 300 bhp engine at full tilt, the ambient air available to cool the intercooler is about ten times the amount of charge air needed to make the 300 hp. Whereas the water intercooler largely stores the heat in the water until off throttle allows a reverse exchange. Some heat is expelled from a front water cooler, but the temperature difference between the water and ambient air is not large enough to drive out much heat. Another way to view the situation is that ultimately the heat removed from the air charge must go into the atmosphere regardless of whether it's from an air intercooler or a water based intercooler. The problem with the water intercooler is that the heat has more barriers to cross to reach the atmosphere than the air intercooler. Like it or not, each barrier represents a resistance to the transfer of heat. The net result; more barriers, less heat transfer."


_Modified by KubotaPowered at 8:22 PM 6-9-2009_


----------



## silverstoned83 (Feb 16, 2009)

*Re: What do you know about intercoolers: (KubotaPowered)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KubotaPowered* »_unless you are on a race track and running ice water you will not get a cooler charge with an air to water system vs air to air

When I said more efficient, I didn't mean that it would necessarily lower your charge temps... I was suggesting that it would reduce the amount of heat soak that you would notice simply because of the added ability of being able to adjust multiple dimensions of the system in order to meet your needs. You cannot make any adjustment to an air-to-air intercooler except for its size if you want to improve its performance... In other words, an air-to-air intercooler has limited abilities. With an air-to-water intercooler, you have the size of the core itself.. the size of the reservoir, the size of the water cooler, the flow capacity of the water pump... These all effect the efficiency of the setup and it also is the reason why an air-to-water intercooler will always offer greater possibilities. Water has a specific heat capacity that is about 4 times that of ambient air... that fact is why water will always be more efficient at transfering heat than air. Why do you think they only use liquid cooling heat sinks for computer CPU's during intense heat situations...



_Modified by silverstoned83 at 7:06 PM 6-9-2009_


----------



## KubotaPowered (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: What do you know about intercoolers: (silverstoned83)*

The only problem is that once you heat soak the water in the system you are screwed until you can cool it all down.


----------



## silverstoned83 (Feb 16, 2009)

*Re: What do you know about intercoolers: (KubotaPowered)*

Both options will eventually suffer from heat soak.. it is inevitable. If you have a problem with heat soak on a AWIC, then you have a bottleneck in cooling capacity at one of the 4 different parts of the system. Adjust the size of whichever component that is causing the bottleneck and your problem is solved..


----------



## TBT-Syncro (Apr 28, 2001)

*Re: What do you know about intercoolers: (04GLImatt-sahn)*

The difference between an average intercooler, and the best of the best, is trivial at the power levels we're talking. Don't worry about the core, as much as worrying about how it's going to fit.


----------



## silverstoned83 (Feb 16, 2009)

*Re: What do you know about intercoolers: (TBT-Syncro)*

Exactly, that's another reason why AWIC are awesome! There's no worry about bumper modification and there's less to worry about when it comes to how to place your charge piping... you just have to worry about running the water lines to and from the pump and reservoir. Considering that places like frozenboost exist (and not just spturbo with their $1700 AWIC kit), I don't see why you would go any other route. Unless you just gotta see that intercooler from the front.


----------



## sgolf2000 (Mar 2, 2003)

*Re: What do you know about intercoolers: (silverstoned83)*

i am using a eurojet system that i modified for my 2.0. i chose this kit simply for its design. the pipes are not down in the bumper vents, as few kits fit as nicely in the lower vents as the one pictured above. also not much bumper grinding is required.


----------

